# Claire Pettibone Kristene UPDATE I got my dress!



## emyandpotato

Does anyone have this dress they're willing to sell (in any size) or rent (size 8, 5'5)?! I took the advice of girls on here and went wedding dress shopping and have become obsessed to bridezilla standards about this dress but I just can't afford it. I'm willing to pay up to £1500 for it. Please?!


----------



## aly888

There's two on sellmyweddingdress.co.uk at the moment. One is at £1600 but you could try offering less. Won't hurt to ask :)


----------



## emyandpotato

I emailed them and one is sold and the other is bloody useless at replying! :dohh: Thank you though :flow:


----------



## ellebob

There's one on ebay with reserve of 1600 but no bids ending tomorrow so might accept less if doesn't sell?


----------



## aly888

Ah ok. I sympathise with you as I became obsessed with Maggie Sotteros Janelle Royale. I eventually had to give up on it because the only one I could find was a 14 and I was told it'd be difficult to take in more than one size (because of the boning). 

Good luck. Keep searching high and low. Don't give up :flower:


----------



## Lauren25

Sorry no help but that dress it beautiful! I really hope you find one:)


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you :) I kind of wish I hadn't tried it on because I was quite happy with other dress styles before and now nothing else will do! I am on tenterhooks until Tuesday when I'll know if someone is selling it to me or not, please cross your fingers for me!


----------



## kezza2012

Fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Lauren25

Fingers crossed, really hope you get it :)


----------



## emyandpotato

So far I have a vintage bracelet and earrings to wear, some shoes that I have customised with vintage 1930s shoe clips and I am thinking about borrowing my mum's pearls but not sure. Just need a small hair clip and I'm all done! 

These are my shoes, they're much nicer IRL, honestly.



Here's my dress. Bearing in mind it needs alterations and I am not wearing the right shoes with it here and I haven't started my pre-wedding diet. You get the idea though. Can't tell in the picture but it's a cream/blush colour. Very flattering. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC03562-1.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC03561-2.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC03560-2.jpg

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/tomcantgetitup/DSC03559-1.jpg


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh my word it is gorgeous, are you happy with it ?
Also love the shoes, it will look fab together!
So happy you managed to get it :)


----------



## emyandpotato

Thank you! Yes I love it, I'm so happy with it! It doesn't look as good as the one in the shop because the fit isn't exactly right and it's too short at the front but apart from that it's perfect. I was dreading getting married because I didn't think I'd ever find a dress but I love this one so much.


----------



## aly888

Oh wow it looks amazing!!!!! And, Pre-wedding diet??? Doesn't look like there'd anything of you anyway :wacko: So glad you got your dress x


----------



## JCO

Hi there,

I came across your post after spending hours (or it could be days, weeks or months .. it's a blur) trawling the internet for Claire Pettibone. The cap sleeve in your pic looks simply beautiful!

I hope you don't mind me asking where you managed to find your dress in the end? Or even if you are selling it? I realise it was quite a while ago now so its probably all done and dusted but I'm guessing you understand the sheer desperation of a CP bride wannabe lol.

Thanks for reading :) (and damn you Claire Pettibone - the Heisenberg of the bridal world lol) x


----------



## Logan's Mum

JCO said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I came across your post after spending hours (or it could be days, weeks or months .. it's a blur) trawling the internet for Claire Pettibone. The cap sleeve in your pic looks simply beautiful!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking where you managed to find your dress in the end? Or even if you are selling it? I realise it was quite a while ago now so its probably all done and dusted but I'm guessing you understand the sheer desperation of a CP bride wannabe lol.
> 
> Thanks for reading :) (and damn you Claire Pettibone - the Heisenberg of the bridal world lol) x

Hello! emy is not often in this section, your best option is to message her if you can. If not (as you have not posted very often) let me know and I will. 
:flower:


----------



## JCO

Thanks LM :) I tried to msg but couldn't work out how lol. x


----------



## emyandpotato

JCO said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I came across your post after spending hours (or it could be days, weeks or months .. it's a blur) trawling the internet for Claire Pettibone. The cap sleeve in your pic looks simply beautiful!
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking where you managed to find your dress in the end? Or even if you are selling it? I realise it was quite a while ago now so its probably all done and dusted but I'm guessing you understand the sheer desperation of a CP bride wannabe lol.
> 
> Thanks for reading :) (and damn you Claire Pettibone - the Heisenberg of the bridal world lol) x

Hiya :)

I found it on Gumtree in the end! I actually sold it a couple of weeks ago, but lots of people are selling them on Preloved, Gumtree, and Sellmyweddingdress.com (or it might be .co.uk, I forget!) so definitely worth a look! I bought mine for £1500 and sold it again for exactly the same amount so although it's a lot of money it worked out free! Good luck finding your dress :flower:


----------

